# Iphone+Ziplock bag for in the bathtub



## Brasou (Sep 29, 2009)

So I like to read while in the bathtub, lately iv been using my iphone to read ebooks, but obviously its a little risky to take an iphone into the bathtub...

But I seen a video on youtube where someone puts there iphone in a ziplock bag and puts it underwater. So I go out and buy a box of the double seal ziplock bags and test it out, seems to work fine. Even the screen detects your finger. 

Obviously Im not going to be using the iphone underwater, even with the bag....its just for if I drop it(and to keep my wet hands off it) but the main thing im concerned about is moisture. I have left my iphone in the bathroom before and it was nearly soaked just from all the moisture in the room. The Water damage sensor is still white, thank god, but the phone had a layer of water on it and had me pretty worried... Do you think it would be safe from moisture while in a ziplock bag? Is there anything you could think of that I could test it? (Do you think putting rice in the bottom of the bag would be a good idea?)

I was thinking maybe just leave some paper in a ziplockbag then let in float in the tub then check to see if it is damp.... idk just wanted to ask you guys for your opinions.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You're kidding right? Please tell me you're kidding. Right?

If you're serious, well, that's a whole other issue. and it isn't with the iPhone.


----------



## Brasou (Sep 29, 2009)

SINC said:


> You're kidding right? Please tell me you're kidding. Right?
> 
> If you're serious, well, that's a whole other issue. and it isn't with the iPhone.


 you don't like to read in the tub? Haha idk I'm not one of thoose people who never puts down there phone or anything. I just find it nice to be able to instantly buy any book, and plus I have nearly 100 ebooks now, if you can't enjoy a good book in the tub that's your problem, not mine. Digital or paper it's all the same.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Brasou said:


> ...but the phone had a layer of water on it and had me pretty worried...


Once, I forgot that I left my iphone out on a patio table (camera lens up, in a Roots case) and it started to rain. It sat out there for about 15 minutes in what was more than a drizzle, but I wiped it off and as it was on standby, I touched the screen and everything was fine.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

You can always get an Otterbox case for it. That will allow you to drop it in the tub or off a ladder, etc. I'm not sure they make a case for the iphone which is waterPROOF but if anyone does, it would be them. Great company actually.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't be an fool. If you must read in the tub, at least hold your phone way over the side so that it doesn't contact ANY water. Why take the risk?


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. If you put it in there from a dry room, put a little air in there so you can tell if the bag is leaking (bag would deflate), the bag is sealed...

Then when you are done leave the bathroom, dry off the bag and then pull the phone out in a moist free environment (bedroom, whatever) I don't see why this wouldn't work. Just be sure the ziplock is in really good condition.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The problem is using the touch screen. Doesn't work in a bag.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

(S)he said that it did work through the bag. I'm going to have to try it now. Doesn't make sense it would.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Take a look at AquaPac cases. They are basically fancy ziploc bags but are made for this type of use. I recently bought one through Modern Outpost. The "mini" fits pretty well.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep, touch screen works through sandwichbag ziplock. Trying it now!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thats what i did when i went canoeing i wanted to take pictures so i decided to put it in a zip lock bag and it was all fine. make sure u get a good quality zip lock bag or else it might leak.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MikeyXX said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. If you put it in there from a dry room, put a little air in there so you can tell if the bag is leaking (bag would deflate), the bag is sealed...
> 
> Then when you are done leave the bathroom, dry off the bag and then pull the phone out in a moist free environment (bedroom, whatever) I don't see why this wouldn't work. Just be sure the ziplock is in really good condition.


That's right. And condoms never fail either.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a vision ... of a newspaper headline about the absolute stupidest way to die ever ...


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I'm a huge tech junkie, but I draw the line at some points. You need to reconnect with the world around you now and then.

Putting your iPhone in a bag to use it for just a few minutes more is dangerous and not really worth the added fuss!


----------

